# You're bringing three rod/reel combos to go surf fishing....



## keeter (May 10, 2013)

What are they?


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Depends on the time of year. Spring and fall 2 heavers and a bait rod. Summer, 2 pomp/mullet rods and a heaver, or 3 pomp/ mullet rods if the pomps have been around.


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

7' 1/4-3/4 rod with spinner for pups, trout, flounder. 9-10' 1-4 rod with spinner for albies, spanish, blues, 12' heaver 6-16 with casting reel for big drum ,cobia, tarpon.


----------



## ncst8man1999 (Apr 3, 2020)

If I am limited to three, a heaver, a 13' 3-6 oz for light drum, long range whiting pomp, and a 10' 1-5oz combo with 4k reel for up close 2 hook bottom fishing and metal rod double duty if need be.

But I usually at least double all those and throw in a 7 footer also, just cause I can.

Don't fish all of them at once but use or don't use based on what is going on and don't have to change tackle.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Spring and fall. Two heavy’s 11’. Two 8’ for kayak and sound fishing. Money for replacement reel or rod if needed. I have re-lined every other year.


----------



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

I have 3 piece rods that I use all season for the surf. I have a lightweight, 11' carp rod and a heavy weight 11 piece rod (rated for 7.5oz). The last one is a 13 footer rated for 7.5oz. The reels are what change on each rod. I use 3000 or 4000 on the carp rod, 4000-6000 on the 13 footer and the heaviest reel goes on the 11 footer.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

One of my 12.5 custom rods with prob a custom 666 akios , 10.5 1-4 oz rod with a 3500---4000 BG or maybe a Penn. 8 or 9 foot 3/4 to 3oz ......with that said I put 10 rods in the camper and maybe a dozen reels...........


----------



## Eltonjohn (Aug 1, 2018)

7ft med with 2500 reel 8lb mono for Carolina rigs, jighead rigs, and mirrolures. 7ft ultralight 2500 reel 8lb braid 1/8Oz or heavydines for daytime speckled trout surf fishing. Other rod is a 9ft 2-4oz with 4000 reel 12lb braid for fishing River rigs with fleas in a sand spike so I can drink beer and ponder life's great mysteries... I only bring one rod to the beach. Usually ride my bicycle


----------



## Tim in Pa (Jul 30, 2014)

Depends on what kinda fish your after


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

3 lol ... I take 10-12 for my wife and I


----------



## slosh (Jul 1, 2017)

7 ft MH with a 2500 - 4000 size spinning reel, in case the surf is junk and I have to fish the sound or the pier. Catch panfish in the suds with it too.
Heaver just in case it's worth casting, and conditions demand 8+ oz. Nothing else will do its job.
13 ft pompano rod rated for 2 - 4 oz with a little Ambassadeur or Millionaire, for everything in the surf from whiting to puppy drum. 

In real life I carry 6-8 rods, and my heaver barely ever gets used. The cheap white 8ft rods with old spinning reels do most of the work, in and just past the suds.


----------



## 40inchreds (Jan 13, 2018)

There is three basic ranges for spinning combos in the surf that cover majority of surf fishing. Maybe you want to do it all and want one of each, or maybe you just want to target one thing or type of fishing, if so you want three similar rods. Brand names are mostly preference these days since they all have a similar model in each price range. I think the Diawa BG line is good for the money.

A small combo 7ft 2000-4000 size, 10 to 20# braid and 10 to 30 leaders light bait and lures, a busy rod to keep you entertained, mostly small shrimp pieces or little paddle tails, can fish it all day, mostly catch small bait fish and slot fish

A medium 7-10ft 4000-5000, 20 to 40# braid and leader, light and medium bait and heavy lures, cast far but still fishable without fatiguein you like a big rod, slot fish and bigger fish

A heavy 9-12ft 6000 to 8000, 50 to 65# braid and 60# and heavier leaders, big baits and weights, cast far and stays in a rod holders, over slot fish, sharks and Ray's

Most people go with a target or multiple targets in mind and it's usually more successful then just going fishing. Working the food chain can be fun and having all three sizes allow this.


----------



## time2be (Sep 16, 2008)

One for puppy drum, one for general fishing ( whiting, pomp,blues, etc. ) and one for casting plugs which can also be use for general fishing.


----------



## Eltonjohn (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Well since its almost fall, I’ll bring a 10-11’ for heavy baits, a 9-10’er for metals/lighter baits and a 7’er for soft plastics. Strictly a hypothetical since I will bring at least 5 rods any trip to Hatteras.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

3  more like 10-12 of them


----------

